# Generator choice??



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Which one would you guys go with? Now I know they are really two different machines but $899 compared to $2500 is a big difference in cost. But the Duramax is tri-fuel and I can most likely run it off of NG if I set it up. 

Firman 11,400/9200w Gasoline Powered Generator with Remote Start
Item 1510182 Model P09201 $899 COSTCO 

13,000 Watt Tri Fuel Portable HXT Generator w/ CO Alert
Regular price
DuroMax XP13000HXT
$2,499.0


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

Neither is an inverter generator so the waveforms would be dirty, the fuel use would be high, and both units would be too loud for me. 

I converted my Honda EU7000is to run on natural gas using the MSK7000 kit and wouldn't buy any other unit to be honest. Pricy, but I consider it insurance...and I don't skimp on insurance.

If I were you and I needed that much power, I'd look into paralleling two inverter generators. Check out this video for info on paralleling inverters:


----------



## Columbotrek (11 mo ago)

If you have the budget for two Honda 7000W (5000W running) inverters, you have the budget for a rotary with 5% THD, excellent frequency regulation, and 2 to 4 times the output. Your post implies you are looking for one of the 12000 - 15000 watt 5% THD twin cylinder. One can be acquired for just over Half the price of a single Honda 5KW inverter. The down side is fuel consumption. The inverters synthesize their wave form so are able to decouple frequency from RPM. They can slow their engines down under low loads saving fuel. Power ie KW comes from fuel so when the load is near capacity then so is the engine and the noise and the fuel consumption.


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks for the replies, the Hondas are out of my budget unfortunately. What do you think about the Duramax XP9000iH?


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

You will have to forgive the honda guys, they really do mean well but seem to forget that spending 5k on something that sits 364 days a year is too much for many people. 

What exactly are you trying to run? 
You often don't need (or actual want) massive generators.


Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Matt88-8 said:


> You will have to forgive the honda guys, they really do mean well but seem to forget that spending 5k on something that sits 364 days a year is too much for many people.
> 
> What exactly are you trying to run?
> You often don't need (or actual want) massive generators.
> ...


I use it for my home which I currently have setup on a 30amp interlock and then I select which circuits I want powered, but at no time do I power the entire box. 
If I went with one of the two I originally posted about, I will change to a 50amp interlock setup


----------



## evanah64 (Jun 28, 2019)

I wont take credit for this info, it was found for me while asking about a similar generator. I dont know if its he same between the 9000 and 13000? But for your consideration, "The XP13000XH has about 12% THD".


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

Do you need 50A all at once? If you do, then you do. Just remember a large heavy rotory is loud and very thirsty.
Plan for such.

Personally I prefer champion or hyundai generators (for budget units) because they both have local parts warehouses.

Lots of people have those units, I have no experience with them.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

evanah64 said:


> I wont take credit for this info, it was found for me while asking about a similar generator. I dont know if its he same between the 9000 and 13000? But for your consideration, "The XP13000XH has about 12% THD".


Wow that's a lot


----------



## wesr228 (5 mo ago)

I have the a Champion Open Frame Inverter, 9,000 surge/7,250 it is louder then an enclosed inverter, but quieter in eco mode then my old Generac 5,500. 

Have you looked at Powerhorse Generators? They have the 7500 inverter at $2,500 which down the line you can parallel to another unit:

Also, Powerhorse has there 11050es, which is a traditional generator, but they claim under 5% THD: Powerhorse Portable Generator 11,050 Surge Watts, 8400 Rated Watts, Electric Start | Northern Tool

Finally, still within your budget is the Powerhorse 13000es, wich also claims low THD: Powerhorse Portable Generator 13,000 Surge Watts, 10,000 Rated Watts, Electric Start | Northern Tool

You can aftermarket a tri-fuel or dual fuel kit to these as well, so don't be afraid to go after a model that has everything but multi-fuel. 

Good luck!


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Ok so I think I'm narrowing it down to either one of these.

GenMax GM9000ied inverter Generator 7600/9000
Or

Firman P09301 non invertor 9200/11400
But I believe it has a high THD? 

Both have 50 amp plugs. But would the Genmax actually utilize that being it is 7600 running Watts? 

Input????


----------



## evanah64 (Jun 28, 2019)

JohnNY said:


> Ok so I think I'm narrowing it down to either one of these.
> 
> GenMax GM9000ied inverter Generator 7600/9000
> Or
> ...


The firman:


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

My vote goes to the Genmax. You can start with just one and later add a 2nd unit if you need more wattage.


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

evanah64 said:


> The firman:
> View attachment 12414


The Fireman has 25% THD. Isn't over 5% bad?


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

OrlyP said:


> My vote goes to the Genmax. You can start with just one and later add a 2nd unit if you need more wattage.


I think I'm leaning that way also. But I love the price of the Firman $899.


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Just bit the bullet and ordered the Genmax 9000. Seems like from all the reviews and videos that it will be a good unit. I'm thinking my old B&S 8000/10000 is what made my stove ignitors go on the fritz, some LED bulbs and my dimmer switch for them. Plus it was all GFI protected and that really posed some issues when trying to hook up to my interlock. 
I'm gonna remove the neutral bond and make the bond plug as per this YouTuber. Which is a great video to watch.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

JohnNY said:


> Just bit the bullet and ordered the Genmax 9000. Seems like from all the reviews and videos that it will be a good unit. I'm thinking my old B&S 8000/10000 is what made my stove ignitors go on the fritz, some LED bulbs and my dimmer switch for them. Plus it was all GFI protected and that really posed some issues when trying to hook up to my interlock.
> I'm gonna remove the neutral bond and make the bond plug as per this YouTuber. Which is a great video to watch.


Good choice. The Predator 9500W was equally ok but I believe it only had a 30A hookup. The Genmax has both 30A and 50A hookups.


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

OrlyP said:


> Good choice. The Predator 9500W was equally ok but I believe it only had a 30A hookup. The Genmax has both 30A and 50A hookups.


Yeah I like that also so I can use it for my inverter Mig welder. I went to HF today and looked at the predator and wasn't too impressed with the control panel compared to the Genmax. The Genmax also has pressurized oil lubrication and an oil filter (more of a screen type) on the engine. The one I ordered is just Gasoline, for the dual fual it was $1000 more!


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

JohnNY said:


> Yeah I like that also so I can use it for my inverter Mig welder. I went to HF today and looked at the predator and wasn't too impressed with the control panel compared to the Genmax. The Genmax also has pressurized oil lubrication and an oil filter (more of a screen type) on the engine. The one I ordered is just Gasoline, for the dual fual it was $1000 more!


I think you made a good choice. The only thing I would advise is to see if you can stock up on some preventive maintenance items so you can keep the thing running without worrying about parts availability. If there ends up being a China-Taiwan conflict, it is possible that parts availability could be impacted.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

This guy ran a 5 ton AC using a soft starter using just 1 of those generators. He then paralleled two and everything got quieter:


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

I have a question for the gen pros here. Being that this generator is rated as 7600/9000 is there any benefit to me changing out my 30amp inlet/interlock to a 50amp setup? Looks like no to me but I would rather hear it from the more experienced.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

JohnNY said:


> I have a question for the gen pros here. Being that this generator is rated as 7600/9000 is there any benefit to me changing out my 30amp inlet/interlock to a 50amp setup? Looks like no to me but I would rather hear it from the more experienced.


7600W = 32A @ 240V, 9000W = 37.5A @ 240V. The 30A inlet should be fine...


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

tabora said:


> 7600W = 32A @ 240V, 9000W = 37.5A @ 240V. The 30A inlet should be fine...


Thank you. Didn't want to leave any power on the table I may be able to get from a 50amp I was thinking lol


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

JohnNY said:


> I have a question for the gen pros here. Being that this generator is rated as 7600/9000 is there any benefit to me changing out my 30amp inlet/interlock to a 50amp setup? Looks like no to me but I would rather hear it from the more experienced.


it is going to depend on the mode of operation.
if you are at 120/240 then yea the upper limits of power are over rated of the 30 amp plug and sockets.
and if you are at 120 only mode then yes a larger plug and socket would be wise.

for me i like to have lots of head room on the wiring as well as on the plugs and sockets..
50% over kill is nice!
so 6 gauge wiring, and 50 amp plugs and sockets is the way i role.
and in the extreme heat they stay cool.
less chance of heat runaway on the plugs and sockets.


----------



## jfaul4820 (6 mo ago)

JohnNY said:


> I have a question for the gen pros here. Being that this generator is rated as 7600/9000 is there any benefit to me changing out my 30amp inlet/interlock to a 50amp setup? Looks like no to me but I would rather hear it from the more experienced.


You have a 50A plug on the unit so use it and change out your inlet. Always have plenty of headroom.


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

I have to give this company my compliments already. I had emailed them if they had an onboard charger for the starting battery and they responded literally the same day and answered the question clearly. The one thing I do like is that the battery does have the same connector as my trickle chargers so I guess I can plug that in occasionally if needed.


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Looks like the seller I purchased this from on Amazon was a scammer. No tracking information and the seller left the Amazon store it says. Regardless if it is, Amazon will refund all the purchase costs, so that's a good thing. If a deal looks too good to be true....then it most likely is. Keep you guys updated


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Well just to update or vent lol. Got all my money refunded for the sale on Amazon. Ended up with a Used Generac XG8000E with 0.9 hrs on it for $600. Bought it from a widow, who said her husband purchased it and they never lost power. According to the oil filter which he wrote on, he had changed the oil at 0.5 hrs lol. It starts with a half lazy pull. I,m charging the starting battery overnight, so we will see if that is still able to hold a charge. So in the end I saved $1100.


----------

